# Secretiveness



## Reef Archer

„Secretoșenie”, „secretuozitate” nu par a fi recunoscute de dicționare.
_Secretomanie_ da, însă nu e ceea ce-mi trebuie mie. Prea evocă _boala_.
Văd _rezervă_ ca echivalent posibil, dar nici ăsta nu mi se pare potrivit.
Există un termen clar pentru _secretiveness_ în limba română?


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:
			
		

> ...
> Există un termen clar pentru _secretiveness_ în limba română?



Cred că depinde de context: *secretoșenie*, chiar dacă nu apare în dicționare, este un cuvânt pe care l-am întâlnit uneori cu același înțeles ca _secretiveness_ (care, fie vorba între noi, nu este un cuvânt foarte uzual).

Un citat verbatim: "Ce vă ascundeți/feriți atâta, ce atâta secretoșenie... ?!"

Secretos/secretoșenie - ca și scorțos/scorțoșenie care apar în Dicționarul de Archaisme și Regionalisme - sunt asociate cu personalitatea/comportarea unei persoane. Nu pot să traduc _shroud of secretiveness_ prin *văl de secretoșenie*, mai degrabă prin *văl de mister*.

Pentru că _secretiveness_ are destul de multe definiții http://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?word=secretiveness, contextul este absolut necesar pentru o traduce adecvată.

În ce context l-ai întâlnit s-au ai vrea să-l folosești?

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

_*Secretiveness*_ is an important requirement; Let me explain the value of _*secretiveness*_; Because of his _*secretiveness*_, I knew little of his affairs.

Înclin și spre _*secretivitate*_, din cauza lui _*virtuos - virtuozitate*_. Acesta parcă duce cu gândul la _*a secreta/secreție*_, nu la *secretos*.


----------



## farscape

Folosind definiţia *secretiveness* - the trait of keeping things secret, ai putea traduce cam aşa:
_*
Secretiveness*_ is an important requirement - A păstra secretele este o cerinţă importantă

Let me explain the value of _*secretiveness*_  - Dă-mi voie să-ţi explic importanţa păstrării secretelor

Because of his _*secretiveness*_, I knew little of his affairs  - Pentru că era un secretos (un om ascuns), nu ştiam mare lucru despre treburile lui.

Later,


----------

